# 180 Acrylic Ordered



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I placed my order for a 180 gallon acrylic tank by truvue tonight. The dimensions will be 72X24X24. I will be receiving it in approximately 2-3 weeks. Out of curiousity, I know a few people are running 180 gallons and I wanted to know what you recommended for filtration and powerheads. I can get a undergravel filter that will fit, do you recommend this? I've heard mixed reviews on UG's. I don't really want hang on filters either. What do you think would be the best route to go in your opinions. This tank will be housing 9 red bellies ranging from 4-6 inches in length.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would get build in overflows and use a wet/dry. UG aren't that good. As for powerheads get 2 @ 900gph or 700 since your tank is wide.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you recommend to put both powerheads on the same side or one on each side to move water towards the middle. I hear more people saying to put it on one side to simulate a river. The only problem I have with that, is there is no way to simulate a river in an aquarium as there is no water run off. The water will hit the other wall and circulate down and reverse flow when it reaches the gravel I would think. Correct me if I'm wrong. I think a sweet set up to simulate a river is to maybe have the over flow on the opposite side of the powerhead so the water would not oppose flow once it reaches the other side. Do you think that idea would work?:rock:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have powerheads on the same side. My powerheads doesn't go the whole length of the tank and plus you can barely feel the flow towards the end. You can try to see how the powerheads on opposite ends work with piranhas. If you do that you would need to buy 4 in total. 2 on each side. 1 won't spread the flow evenly.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would put the powerheads on one side of the tank. Ive been told it isnt good to direct the current towards the middle.

Good luck with your new tank. I dont have experience with wet/drys but Ive been told lately they are by far the best.

:rockin:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

for the best results you have both returns at one end and both drains at the other, this will create a "river" effect which will exercise your fish and mix the water better


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I would put the powerheads on one side of the tank. Ive been told it isnt good to direct the current towards the middle.


why not?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Where did you order it from?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

how much was the 180?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought it from my lfs, it'll take 3 weeks or so till they receive it. I'm paying 600 for the tank and hood fixture. And this is to Nathan, what do you mean by the return and drains at the other?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I've already ordered 2 powerheads by aqua clear, they're the 901 series that push over 900gph.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> I bought it from my lfs, it'll take 3 weeks or so till they receive it. I'm paying 600 for the tank and hood fixture.


not bad price!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm it cost me $599 for my glass 240gal, I herd acrylic is better?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Acrylic is lighter and often more durable with a lifetime warranty I believe.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Any other opinions of the undergravel filter. So far I have one but I would like to hear more opinions on why or why not they use one. And I'm not sure if you saw my post Sir Nathan, but I was curious what you meant by both returns and both drains on opposite sides. What is considered the return and what is considered the drain in the set up you're talking about?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> humm it cost me $599 for my glass 240gal, I herd acrylic is better?


Did you buy that tank new or used? A 180 glass up here cost $889 with nothing. I wish it was cheap to get tanks up here. Prices are outrageous.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Brand new.. anyone want to come up and buy one let me know. a 180 glass just tank i think is $339


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm buying it brand new and its acrylic. Great deal IMO. I can't wait till I get it.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I bought my 220g slightly used with wet/dry filter, stand, canopy, lights, pump and build in overflow. For $650. The wet/dry that I got was not big enough so I got rid of it. I guess its a good deal. Up here everything is expensive.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Where exactly is up here M?


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Brand new.. anyone want to come up and buy one let me know. a 180 glass just tank i think is $339


what store is dat? what are the dimensions?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The store is in Oregon and its called Cayes pets. Its off of division.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is what Nate means. He is talking about having the return line(s) from the wet/dry on one end of the tank, facing the opposite end. Then you would have the overflow(s) which feed the wet/dry on the opposite end of the tank. Does that make sense? I'm building a 240 out of acrylic and I'm going to build in two overflows, one in each back corner. I am probably going to use one return pump,which will put out 1200gph, facing the opposite end from which it sits.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

michigan, jan's tropical fish, and I don't know the dim, but I beleave its a 6 foot tank, 180gal i think is 6'x2'x2', probably not...


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info Lyle, yes it does make sense now that I have a wet/dry and I can see rather than imagine it. MAD those are the exact dimensions actually. Its gonna be huge, I can't wait. How big is your tank MAD?? I watched your video and your tank looks enormous.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Rosecity, is Cayes pets just down Division from A to Z pets? and did you check out accent acrylic in Tigard? I heard they have some good deals too. I wish I had more room so I could get a bigger tank.

Will


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry, I didnt catch your question, but Lyle was correct. There are two main ideas behind that setup, the main one is that your water will be mixed better with filtered and unfiltered water, this increases your filtration efficiency greatly, the second is that it will make it seem more like a natural river setting for your fish, and they will swim into the current


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RosecityRhom. i have the exact aquarim 72x24x24. but mine is glass. i am VERY VERY VERY happy with it. i have 8 7"-10" reds in it. and everytime i walk in my room in the basement i say to myself...." wow thats a nice tank" hopefully when my reds spawn in it i will have some spare $ to buy some caribe,a ternetzi or maybe even a piraya some day







. but i am 15 and still young...







so all of that will come in time. i just recently got a rhombeus. hes cool.







. i know you will be very happy with your purchase. make sure you put a mean schoal of something in there.

ttyl

marco.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

rosecityrhom, mine is a glass 240...


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Python, so you live in Portland or near it? Thats really cool. Yeah, Cayes pets is right on division. Its a great place to just hang out...the people there are really nice. I will buy my piranha from there from now on if I have need for anymore. I don't think I'll be buying anymore reds. I think my next purchase will be a few caribe if I want anymore piranha. I have a total of 10 right now and am very happy with all of them. You should swing by sometime and you can check out my set up once I get it. Right now all my boys are swimmin around in an 80 gallon allglass.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Mad, you have one of the best set ups I've seen as far as number of piranha in a tank. 41 is quite amazing in itself...and the fact that you have had no fatalities is the other amazing fact. Keep up the good work and I look foreward to seeing more of your pics and videos. You have the perfect set up for it. I like the pics or videos(can't remember) of all your guys sitting under the concrete slabs...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am looking my self to get a 180 - 200 or 250 what ever i can find, any one gots some ideas where to look online?
I am going to check LFS right now.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I got me a glass 135 with glass top and lights brand new for $199.99. If anyone is interested the store is in Modesto California.

Tropical Haven
1707 prescott Rd.
Modesto Cali
209 522-4706

Awesome prices on nice built in stand and canopy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GARGOYLE said:


> I got me a glass 135 with glass top and lights brand new for $199.99. If anyone is interested the store is in Modesto California.
> 
> Tropical Haven
> 1707 prescott Rd.
> ...


 Put it in the store locator.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

> Hey Python, so you live in Portland or near it? Thats really cool. Yeah, Cayes pets is right on division. Its a great place to just hang out...the people there are really nice. I will buy my piranha from there from now on if I have need for anymore. I don't think I'll be buying anymore reds. I think my next purchase will be a few caribe if I want anymore piranha. I have a total of 10 right now and am very happy with all of them. You should swing by sometime and you can check out my set up once I get it. Right now all my boys are swimmin around in an 80 gallon allglass.


Ya I live out West a ways, Im in Banks if you know where that is. I have been to Cayes before they had a sweet aro just inside the door.but they only had reds for Piranha's and im am not looking for any more of them. maybe our paths will cross some day in the Piranha trade.
Take care
Will


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Very cool...yeah they're arowana is sweet. The lady that works there told me he bit here while she was trying to feed him. She said f*** it and told the person who owned him to feed him from now on. Try A to Z...they're up on Division as well and every now and again you can find a Spilo or Rhom(they say they're Rhoms anyway). I just don't go there anymore cause I don't like the way they house there piranha.


----------

